# white elephant (building, project)



## Diogene

Bonjour, 

Je cherche une équivalence française de l'expression "white elephant", qui semble désigner quelque chose de couteux à entretenir:
3w. answers.com/topic/white-elephant
Dans mon cas, cette expression désigne un building obsolete.

Merci à vous.

*Note des modérateurs : *nous avons fusionné plusieurs discussions pour créer ce fil.


----------



## Hakro

Pourquoi pas " éléphant blanc " ?


----------



## Gil

éléphant blanc: réalisation coûteuse, d'une utilité discutable.
Utilisé au Canada d'après le Petit Robert 2007.
Le Robert & Collins propose "superflu"


----------



## linguist786

Je crois qu'il n'y a probablement pas un équivalent en français. Il faut l'expliquer

"quelque chose qu'on possède qui est un fardeau parce que ce n'est pas profitable"

peut-être?

edit - just seen the above post


----------



## FrançoisXV

Un gouffre ( financier )


----------



## Diogene

Ok, merci. Je crois effectivement que je vais détaillée la chose. J'avais pensé à des expressions comme "gouffre financier", "fardeau", "building obsolete"...


----------



## Gil

FrançoisXV said:


> Un gouffre ( financier )


Ça rend l'idée en partie.  Le volet inutilité de la réalisation est négligé.


----------



## FrançoisXV

ou donc serait l'utilité de tenter de combler un gouffre avec des billets de banque ?


----------



## doodlebugger

I often use the expression _éléphant blanc_ in French.
It may be old fashioned and little used, but I learned of it when I was a kid.


----------



## carolineR

doodlebugger said:


> I often use the expression _éléphant blanc_ in French.
> It may be old fashioned and little used, but I learned of it when I was a kid.


Really ? Never heard it myself !
un gouffre
une danseuse ?


----------



## doodlebugger

You've never heard of the kings of Siam and their expensive gifts to weaken their enemy?
Offer your enemy the rarest of things - a white elephant - and they will have to spend treasure and energy to maintain it.
Then attack them when they are too weak to defend themselves!


----------



## Hakro

I think that "white elephant" for something useless and expensive is an international expression, we use it in Finnish, too.

It's not so little used, as Google gives more than 50,000 hits for "éléphant blanc".


----------



## wfanny99

Bonjour, je cherche un équivalent français à "white elephant", qui est un genre de projet ruineux et inutile.

Dans mon contexte, Neal Cassady (writer, EU, 1951) a acheté un saxophone particulier (C Melody) pour lequel il n'existe que très peu de partitions et pas de manuel d'instruction car il n'est quasi pas utilisé. "I can't find an instruction book and there is almost no music writen for it, looks like I'm stuck with another white elephant, uh?"

Merci de vos suggestions  , je ne trouve pas d'équivalent...


----------



## jetset

Je ne connaissais pas cette expression, mais apparemment Wiki (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/White_elephant) le traduit de la même façon en français, donc logiquement on pourrait la reprendre telle quelle. Ou dire quelque chose comme "Je me retrouve encore coincé/embarqué dans un truc/projet foireux".


----------



## lewisthesamteenth

jetset a raison . . . évidemment cette expression existe également en français: http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/éléphant_blanc_(expression)

mais je ne suis pas sûr de la traduction "un truc/projet foireux" . . . "foireux" suggests a lack of effort or a lack of planning, while a white elephant seems to indicate simply something that is cumbersome, regardless of the planning that went into its effectuation or acquisition.

Peut-être, _un truc/projet encombrant_? In English, I would say that a "white elephant" is something that is extremely "cumbersome," in both senses of the word (heavy, bulky/difficult to bear). Not sure that it works the same way en français.


----------



## jetset

Ok, so maybe "je me retrouve avec un autre truc sur les bras".


----------



## bing181

My understanding of the phrase is that it's something that's in some way a burden - expensive, costly, difficult or impossible to work with or use etc. - but that you can't get rid of/sell.

The Millennium Dome in the UK is sometimes (often?) referred to as a white elephant, and there are plenty of government-constructed projects from bridges to airports to buildings that end up being white elephants. Anyone who's into collecting cars would probably be able to contribute some fine examples(!!), but it can extend to household items, usually of the useless but expensive kind and often received as gifts.


----------



## HAW52

"un projet pharaonique", why not ?


----------



## Transfer_02

A "white elephant" doesn't have to be something big.  In the days before charity shops and trendy brocantes, every village fair / school fair etc had "a white elephant stall" which was basically a table covered in dubious "objets d'art" mostly unwanted gifts with no practical use, donated for a good cause.

eg: http://www.higham-kent-pc.gov.uk/tdf_Jul07.htm  (scroll down a bit to the three ladies in hats)

How about "bric-à-brac", "bibelot"?  Ou bien une expression comme (j'ai trouvé grâce à google) _un paillasson en poil de chat à l'entrée de l'autoroute... !_


----------



## wildan1

I think_ white elephant_ does in fact have two meanings: 
(1) _l'usine à gaz_, ou _le projet foireux_; and 
(2) _du bric-à-brac, l'objet dont on n'a pas envie, _or sometimes even_ un objet kitsch _​(a gift someone has given you that you find ugly or not useful). These are the kinds of objects people often donate for _a white elephant sale_ by a church or community group.

wfanny99 has clearly described what he is looking for is meaning (2).


----------



## Transfer_02

Maybe it's a USA thing then.  I'm not so familiar with (1)


----------



## jetset

Wildan actually I changed my mind in my second post, _se retrouver avec quelque chose sur les bras _is a set expression, does mean something you would like to get rid of because of its uselessness.


----------



## bing181

1. A rare, expensive possession that is a financial burden to maintain.
2. An article, ornament, or household utensil no longer wanted by its owner.
3. An endeavour or venture that proves to be a conspicuous failure.

For which 3. seems to have a French equivalent:

éléphant blanc: Ouvrage ou construction monumentale très couteuse s'avérant peu nécessaire.

Of course, the latter is of no help to the OP, though it does convey the sense.


----------



## MakeEachDayCount

Hello everyone,
"Gouffre financier" as in "That scheme is a white elephant" would not suit the context.
How about "encore un truc inutile et coûteux qui me reste sur les bras"?


----------



## Nicomon

Perso, si j'entends en français « _éléphant blanc _», je pense tout de suite au Stade olympique de Montréal... qui est justement mentionné sur la page de Wikipedia que jetset a mise en lien. Donc - définition 3 du post 11 (et en grande partie celle que bing a écrite au post 5). 

Ce n'est évidemment pas ce que wfanny99 cherche ici, et je ne le vois pas non plus comme un « projet ». 

Neal n'a rien à faire d'un saxophone pour lequel il ne trouve ni manuel d'instruction, ni de partitions (ou à peine). 
C'est à peu près aussi utile qu'un peigne pour un chauve. 

Idées inspirées de la proposition de jetset : 
_
- Me voilà encore pris avec un objet inutile et encombrant 
- Je me retrouve avec un autre attrape-poussières sur les br_as 


> _a white elephant = _un objet inutile et encombrant, un attrape-poussières.


 *Source* (en bas de page)

*Ajout : *je n'avais pas lu le post de MEDC. À mon avis, ça marche.


----------



## wfanny99

Un peu en retard, merci à tous! Peut-être simplifier avec "une vieillerie sur les bras"...


----------



## Nicomon

Je pense que « vieillerie » pourrait marcher, mais j'ai un petit penchant pour « attrape-poussières ». 
Cela me semble plus proche de "white elephant" (objet inutile).


----------



## wfanny99

Merci. J'ai opté pour "vieillerie" car Neal était spécialiste des voitures qui tombaient en morceaux. Ca donnait une cohérence dans le livre


----------



## OLN

Un rossignol, peut-être, pour un objet dont on n'arrive pas à se débarrasser.

Synonymes : nanard, garde-boutique


----------



## wfanny99

Merci, mais j'ai peur que ça parle peu au lecteur lambda (je ne connaissais pas.)


----------



## OLN

wfanny99 said:


> Merci, mais j'ai peur que ça parle peu au lecteur lambda (je ne connaissais pas.)


Ça ne t'a donc jamais fait sourire, de porter des skis de cette marque ? 

Plus sérieusement : 
Il ne faut pas non plus sous-estimer le lecteur et, le cas échéant, sa capacité à apprendre (il dispose du contexte).
J'éviterais _vieillerie_ si rien ne dit clairement que le saxophone est ancien. De plus, une vieillerie peut être une antiquité de valeur.


----------



## Chat Perché

Tout comme OLN au Poste 17, quand j'ai lu ce fil tout à l'heure, 'nanard' et 'rossignol' me sont venus à l'esprit pour cet éléphant blanc de saxo


----------



## Nicomon

_Rossignol_ ne m'est pas familier non plus.  Mais je me demande si ce sens (copié du Petit Robert) est bien celui qu'on cherche ? 


> Fam. Livre invendu, sans valeur (qui reste perché sur les plus hauts casiers comme le rossignol dans l'arbre). ▫ Objet démodé, marchandise invendable.


  Neal ne cherche pas à le vendre, ce saxophone.  Il regrette de l'avoir acheté. 

Je continue de préférer _attrape-poussière(s) _ou _ramasse-poussière(s). 

_*Ajout : * Le TLFI définit  *nanar(d)* - dont je connaissais seulement le sens « navet » - comme :  _Vieillerie sans valeur_.


----------



## OLN

Pour _white elephant_, on parle de l'acception "a possession unwanted by the owner but difficult to dispose of" (même source que bing181 au n°11, qui a omis de la citer). On ne précise pas que l'objet a coûté cher, mais on peut imaginer que si non, il l'aurait jeté sans regret.

L'auteur dit :«  I'm stuck with another white elephant» . Il semble   logique que le gars aurait espéré s'en débarrasser en le revendant et  qu’il se lamente sur l'impossibilité de le faire.
Crois-moi, un rossignol * te restera autant sur les bras qu'un attrape-poussière en puissance.  

Puisque _rossignol_ vous laisse perplexes, une alternative : _Me voilà avec une nouvelle camelote impossible à fourguer._
_________________________________________________________
* Voir "*C. −* _Fam.,_ gén. _iron._ ou _péj. _" et les synonymes d'invendable.


----------



## Nicomon

Perso, c'est la définition du Collins ("A possession that is unwanted by its owner") que je retiens, plutôt que la définition plus large du Random House.   

Je n'y vois pas nécessairement  l'idée de « impossible à revendre  / dont on a du mal à se débarasser ».   

Et cet _objet inutile et encombrant _(un saxo pour lequel il trouve peu de partitions et pas de manuel d'instructions) dans mon vocabulaire c'est...  un « _ramasse poussière(s) _». 
J'ai mis ma source au post 13, mais ce n'est pas un dico.


----------

